# PCD Report



## Seadawg32 (Jun 27, 2013)

Completed PCD on my 128i/MT/M-Sport/SR/HS this Monday. All in all a great experience. The sequence of events was the same as others have reported on this forum so I won't repeat. The hotel was good but not great. It's an older Marriott that had an overall musty odor. They've had unseasonable torrential rains in the area so that may have contributed. The people there were great though and everything was ready upon our arrival. Can't comment on the dinner since we went out with friends but the breakfast was very good. 

The driving part of the day was just a blast. Since we were getting a 128i we drove a 135iS although it was an automatic like all of their cars. All I can say is that was the most fun I've had in a long time with my clothes on. The instructors were first rate and the "hot lap" was outrageous. I just wish the whole thing lasted longer.

The delivery itself was a minor disappointment. I was surprised our associate was a little rusty on some of the features of my car and had to figure a few things out by trial and error. I know I ordered more of a "drivers car" configuration without all the bells and whistles but it still shouldn't have been hard to show me the standard radio and non-Navigation features. Besides that it was great. Of course it started raining right as we drove the car out of the building.

We used the route they suggested to Asheville which I highly recommend if you are heading that way. Great road up and over the mountains. Stayed in a nice historic hotel that has been converted in to a B&B in Asheville. If anyone is intersted I'd be glad to give details. Drove back to Southeastern Virginia via 200 miles of Blue Ridge parkway then cutting across on 58 in Virginia. Great day, very little weekday traffic, and a nice way to enjoy the car in a leisurely, break-in friendly way.

I'll post some pictures tomorrow, don't have them on my computer here at work.


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Congratulations !*



Seadawg32 said:


> Completed PCD on my 128i/MT/M-Sport/SR/HS this Monday. All in all a great experience. The sequence of events was the same as others have reported on this forum so I won't repeat. The hotel was good but not great. It's an older Marriott that had an overall musty odor. They've had unseasonable torrential rains in the area so that may have contributed. The people there were great though and everything was ready upon our arrival. Can't comment on the dinner since we went out with friends but the breakfast was very good.
> 
> The driving part of the day was just a blast. Since we were getting a 128i we drove a 135iS although it was an automatic like all of their cars. All I can say is that was the most fun I've had in a long time with my clothes on. The instructors were first rate and the "hot lap" was outrageous. I just wish the whole thing lasted longer.
> 
> ...


Nice ! Glad you had a great experience :thumbup: Your report brings back fun memories of Our
PCD last October. The driving portion was outstanding :bigpimp: Too bad the Factory was closed for tours . My wife & I really enjoyed that portion of the Day . Hope you can come 
back when the Factory re-opens . Look forward to your pictures .


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I think the whole state of SC is getting musty. You missed a good dinner at the hotel but friends are important. My experience was similar except I had a much shorter ride home.


----------



## Seadawg32 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yea, I didn't want to miss a free meal but they took me to a very nice country club right near the hotel. Very nice and he picked up the tab so it all worked out! When I buy the next car here in a year or two I'll make sure to try the hotel meal.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Seadawg32 said:


> Yea, I didn't want to miss a free meal but they took me to a very nice country club right near the hotel. Very nice and he picked up the tab so it all worked out! When I buy the next car here in a year or two I'll make sure to try the hotel meal.


Oh you paid for the meal when you bought the car!


----------



## Chineksican (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the report. I will also be picking up a 128i, 6MT, M-sport in a few weeks, so now I know it will probably be a 135is that I get to thrash. I just hope my 128i doesn't feel underpowered afterwards!


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

GeorgeT said:


> Oh you paid for the meal when you bought the car!


I guess you could see it that way, but what about the people that pick up at their dealer and don't get a breakfast, lunch and dinner on BMW's dime? I guess they paid for my dinner too?


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

DDGator said:


> I guess you could see it that way, but what about the people that pick up at their dealer and don't get a breakfast, lunch and dinner on BMW's dime? I guess they paid for my dinner too?


No they didn't, it's additional profit for BMW. BMWs are mostly imported through East Coast ports or manufactured in SC but BMW charges the same delivery fee for autos bought in Greenville or San Francisco - the Greenville buyer does subsidize the delivery cost for the CA buyer.


----------



## AVB-AMG (Jan 3, 2013)

*My New 2014 M6 Coupe - BMW Performance Center Delivery*

I enjoyed picking up my 2014 M6 Coupe at the BMW Performance Delivery Center during the first week of June, after having spent the two prior days participating in the 1-Day Performance Driving School, followed the next day with the 1-Day M School, then culminating on the 3rd day (a Friday) with the delivery of my new car.

I had originally posted this in the M6 forum but realize that many of you may be interested to read about my experience in this PDC specific forum.

Here is the link to my original and subsequent posts:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=702378


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

GeorgeT said:


> No they didn't, it's additional profit for BMW. BMWs are mostly imported through East Coast ports or manufactured in SC but BMW charges the same delivery fee for autos bought in Greenville or San Francisco - the Greenville buyer does subsidize the delivery cost for the CA buyer.


Yep. I bought two Z3's, made in Spartanburg and shipped the twenty miles or so to the dealer in Greenville. I paid the same for shipping as someone living in California.
On the other hand, I did ED on my current 3 series and enjoyed a price discount, royal treatment at the Welt, two weeks free insurance in Germany, etc, and still paid the same shipping as everyone else.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

GeorgeT said:


> - the Greenville buyer does subsidize the delivery cost for the CA buyer.


O.k., so the center east coast buyer who doesn't pick up a the PC pays for my day at the PC?

A difference of semantics, I guess. My point is that the PC delivery experience is a great deal for the buyer. And while you can say you pay for it when you buy the car--yeah, but you are gonna pay the same either way.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

The Other Tom said:


> Yep. I bought two Z3's, made in Spartanburg and shipped the twenty miles or so to the dealer in Greenville. I paid the same for shipping as someone living in California.
> On the other hand, I did ED on my current 3 series and enjoyed a price discount, royal treatment at the Welt, two weeks free insurance in Germany, etc, and still paid the same shipping as everyone else.


If you live in Greenville, why wouldn't you do the PC delivery? You bought dealer stock off the lot?


----------

